# ViP622/ViP722 - L5.10 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser

Effective 06/04/08, L5.10 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Initially it is partial release, spooling to 100,000 customers. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.

Release notes can be found *here*.


----------



## Hunter Green

I got it. Only really visible change is that the USB storage now appears in "My Recordings" as a folder. Menus are changed too -- closed caption isn't on 8 8 1 now, it's 8 7 1. If I notice anything else, I'll post.

(Note: I'm not a new install, this 622's been here for two years now, so that "pure fact" posted earlier in (edit: the thread this post used to be in) is one of those politics "pure facts", I guess...)


----------



## js0873

I received the update yesterday as well. As someone mentioned, "USB Storage" now shows up in the DVR listing at the top. Personally, I'd prefer to not have it there, or at the bottom if it needs to be in the listing, but I haven't found a way to shut it off or alter its location. Has anyone found a way to change it from being listed at the top?


----------



## James Long

If you turn off the drive it will go away. 

I only power up my USB drive when I'm using it.


----------



## Ron Barry

js0873 said:


> I Has anyone found a way to change it from being listed at the top?


Js.. There does not appear to be a way.... I do like the fact that it is accessiable now from the DVR screen. I also would have liked to see it on the bottom because I don't access the USB drive a lot so for me the logical place would be bottom of the list. However... Having it on the list to me is better than not at all. Nice tweak in my opinion.


----------



## P Smith

Damn, what was that ? 
L5.10 spooling to:
622 sn range: Roo73174765-76694571, so diff is 3,519,806
722 sn range: Roo83143404-84062795, diff = 919,391

How the "100,000" calculated ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Damn, what was that ?
> L5.10 spooling to:
> 622 sn range: Roo73174765-76694571, so diff is 3,519,806
> 722 sn range: Roo83143404-84062795, diff = 919,391
> 
> How the "100,000" calculated ?


Serial numbers have a check digit? The DISH website claimed the 100,000 ... knowing what the other variables of the match are would help guess why there are not 400,000 receivers.

Thanks for the ranges!


----------



## AVJohnnie

js0873 said:


> I received the update yesterday as well. As someone mentioned, "USB Storage" now shows up in the DVR listing at the top. Personally, I'd prefer to not have it there, or at the bottom if it needs to be in the listing, but I haven't found a way to shut it off or alter its location. Has anyone found a way to change it from being listed at the top?


The older (Rev D version) of my two 622s received the update last night. As noted by others, the "USB Storage" device now appears as a "Group" folder in the "My Recordings" list. If you disable "Groups" the EHD is not displayed in the recordings list. So far that is the only way I have found to remove it from the list (other than unplugging it as James pointed out) -- but I kinda like it there myself as it saves some extra button presses.

A little disappointed that the update didn't (so far) go on my newer (Rev E) 622 -- been waiting on it to hopfully fix that receiver's L4.49 corrupted Favorites and Locked channels issues (and I've been too chicken to try the NVRAM reset on it -- especially after the EHD authorization goof-up. )


----------



## Tulsa1

Does this enable folders when listing the contents of the EHD?
Please say yes:hurah:


----------



## ChuckA

Can't say yes! Sorry. :nono2:


----------



## langlin

Menu-8-9 now can cancel the dreaded 908 pop-up when not controlling satellite with the remote.


----------



## leemathre

I saw that the release notes mention fixing reboot problems. I hope this means the 622's will stop rebooting several times per day.


----------



## TulsaOK

ChuckA said:


> Can't say yes! Sorry. :nono2:


Is it the same crappy user interface on the EHD as before?


----------



## ChuckA

Except for the ability to see the EHD contents in a folder in My Recordings I believe it is the same. I've not had much time to look at it.


----------



## Ken Green

This is the only USB change I see. It can be removed from the DVR My Recordings menu by turning off the USB EHDD. It behaves as a shortcut to the EHDD.
The EHDD interface does not appear to have any changes.


----------



## phrelin

As noted you now have a "folder" icon labeled USB in the "My Recordings" which can be used to access your EHD directly without having to go through the menu. The advantage for me is that maybe I'll remember to to change the sort to AlphaNumeric before going to the drive. I leave my sort on the recording date order which makes my EHD with 90+ movies useless.

Also, my network connection was off.

It does not group EHD recordings into folders by name. Other than that, I haven't tried playing something back on the EHD, then returning to the menu to see whether it shuffles back to the beginning of the list.


----------



## phrelin

Does anyone have a clue what the DishCOMM and IPTV (DishONLINE) fixes were for? Thinking they might actually start something significant online...thinking.


----------



## bhoth

Can someone look to see if the Broadband connection added the ability to setup a static IP vs. a DHCP assigned one?

thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry

No it did not... Still only supports a dynamic IP.


----------



## old_geek

In the L5.10 release notes, does anyone know the meaning of "Add support for new data dump remote"?


----------



## rphillips187

Still no internet scheduling, I see. Let's not rush into anything though; it's not like TiVo has been offering it for the past six years or anything.


----------



## Henry

My 622 hasn't downloaded 5.10 yet ... I'm wondering if they made any headway with the Seagate EHD sleep timer issue.


----------



## James Long

old_geek said:


> In the L5.10 release notes, does anyone know the meaning of "Add support for new data dump remote"?


A remote that lets you take your settings with you? Reminds me of the Wii remotes carrying a Mii to your friend's Wii.


----------



## SingleAction

Hunter Green said:


> I got it. Only really visible change is that the USB storage now appears in "My Recordings" as a folder. Menus are changed too -- closed caption isn't on 8 8 1 now, it's 8 7 1. If I notice anything else, I'll post.
> 
> (Note: I'm not a new install, this 622's been here for two years now, so that "pure fact" posted earlier in the thread is one of those politics "pure facts", I guess...)


I too got 5.10, but don't see any folder for my recordings on my ext.hdd in "my recordings".

Plus it did not fix the problem that started with 4.49, in that I can't watch a program directly on the ext hdd, without it locking up after a couple of minutes. If I restore the program back to the receiver, it works fine!

What a disappointment.


----------



## EXTACAMO

There is some new info about the satellite tuners when you press the details button in the system info section. It looks like signal levels. Interesting is the fact it shows 129 as all zeros in my setup. This is normal for me as I don't get 129. I get 61.5 but the details screen tells me nothing about 61.5. My 61.5 reception is infact good though. Go figure.


----------



## Ken Green

SingleAction said:


> I too got 5.10, but don't see any folder for my recordings on my ext.hdd in "my recordings".
> 
> Plus it did not fix the problem that started with 4.49, in that I can't watch a program directly on the ext hdd, without it locking up after a couple of minutes. If I restore the program back to the receiver, it works fine!
> 
> What a disappointment.


The EHDD folder will not show up in My Recordings until after you restart, with the USB EHDD drive connected and powered on.

Have you tried connecting a different EHDD? Perhaps the issue of not being able to view an event directly from the EHDD is a problem with the EHDD itself, or a compatibility issue.
I don't recall seeing other reports of this issue.


----------



## SingleAction

Ken Green said:


> The EHDD folder will not show up in My Recordings until after you restart, with the USB EHDD drive connected and powered on.
> 
> Have you tried connecting a different EHDD? Perhaps the issue of not being able to view an event directly from the EHDD is a problem with the EHDD itself, or a compatibility issue.
> I don't recall seeing other reports of this issue.


I will try to reboot the receiver, but the problem of not being able to watch anything directly from the ext drive started with 4.49. Before that, it was not a problem.


----------



## rbyers

One quick question, not quite on topic, "Where is the family id number for the EHD?" I tried to find it last night and couldn't.


----------



## P Smith

EXTACAMO said:


> There is some new info about the satellite tuners when you press the details button in the system info section. It looks like signal levels. Interesting is the fact it shows 129 as all zeros in my setup. This is normal for me as I don't get 129. I get 61.5 but the details screen tells me nothing about 61.5. My 61.5 reception is infact good though. Go figure.


It was in 522/622 SW before; just some tpns selected to verify signal levels; it is for quick check for CSR, because full info (all sats, all tpns) sending by 622/722 each week to Dish database.


----------



## P Smith

rbyers said:


> One quick question, not quite on topic, "Where is the family id number for the EHD?" I tried to find it last night and couldn't.


Same as Household Key.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> *Serial numbers have a check digit*? The DISH website claimed the 100,000 ... knowing what the other variables of the match are would help guess why there are not 400,000 receivers.
> 
> Thanks for the ranges!


Yes, but those 2 digits you can see only on System Info screen, not on back label or not in stream.


----------



## P Smith

AVJohnnie said:


> The older (Rev *D* version) of my two 622s received the update last night. As noted by others, the "USB Storage" device now appears as a "Group" folder in the "My Recordings" list. If you disable "Groups" the EHD is not displayed in the recordings list. So far that is the only way I have found to remove it from the list (other than unplugging it as James pointed out) -- but I kinda like it there myself as it saves some extra button presses.
> 
> A little disappointed that the update didn't (so far) go on my newer (Rev *E*) 622 -- been waiting on it to hopfully fix that receiver's L4.49 corrupted Favorites and Locked channels issues (and I've been too chicken to try the NVRAM reset on it -- especially after the EHD authorization goof-up. )


Two posts above your show what DVR upgrading. The letter is irrelevant for the process.


----------



## dave1234

langlin said:


> Menu-8-9 now can cancel the dreaded 908 pop-up when not controlling satellite with the remote.


Got this update. This is a bug fix I would have paid money for(I know Dish thought this was a great feature). :hurah:


----------



## davidpearson

I have a VIP622 and I think I may have found a bug in L5.10 that wasn't there in L4.49.

I live in the Dallas area and the bug seems to be with the Dallas local HD channels (6383 (ABC), 6384 (CBS), 6385 (NBC), 6386 (FOX)). It doesn't not effect the off-air-antenna. Also channel 6386 (Fox-HD) doesn't seem to have a problem.

The problem is that there appears to be signal loss when doing live pause and DVR playback but live tv viewing is perfect. 

Also previously recorded shows (from the HD local channels 6383, 6384, 8385) that are archived to external hard drive seem to have the same problem as internal recordings and live pause but the recordings worked fine with L4.49.

When is say it appears to be signal loss I mean that the picture and sound appear garbled at times. From what I can tell it doesn't have anything to do with tuner issue or a recording issue but seems to be a playback issue.

Does anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth have this problem or does anyone else have problems with their local HD channels?


----------



## teachsac

davidpearson said:


> I have a VIP622 and I think I may have found a bug in L5.10 that wasn't there in L4.49.
> 
> I live in the Dallas area and the bug seems to be with the Dallas local HD channels (6383 (ABC), 6384 (CBS), 6385 (NBC), 6386 (FOX)). It doesn't not effect the off-air-antenna. Also channel 6386 (Fox-HD) doesn't seem to have a problem.
> 
> The problem is that there appears to be signal loss when doing live pause and DVR playback but live tv viewing is perfect.
> 
> Also previously recorded shows (from the HD local channels 6383, 6384, 8385) that are archived to external hard drive seem to have the same problem as internal recordings and live pause but the recordings worked fine with L4.49.
> 
> When is say it appears to be signal loss I mean that the picture and sound appear garbled at times. From what I can tell it doesn't have anything to do with tuner issue or a recording issue but seems to be a playback issue.
> 
> Does anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth have this problem or does anyone else have problems with their local HD channels?


Same problem here in Sacramento. This same exact bug appeared about a year ago. I wish I could remember exactly which one, but that update was rolled back.

S~


----------



## rbyers

P Smith said:


> Same as Household Key.


OK, I gave it the wrong name. Please tell me where to find it in the menu system.

Thank you


----------



## ChuckA

davidpearson said:


> I have a VIP622 and I think I may have found a bug in L5.10 that wasn't there in L4.49.
> 
> I live in the Dallas area and the bug seems to be with the Dallas local HD channels (6383 (ABC), 6384 (CBS), 6385 (NBC), 6386 (FOX)). It doesn't not effect the off-air-antenna. Also channel 6386 (Fox-HD) doesn't seem to have a problem.
> 
> The problem is that there appears to be signal loss when doing live pause and DVR playback but live tv viewing is perfect.
> 
> Also previously recorded shows (from the HD local channels 6383, 6384, 8385) that are archived to external hard drive seem to have the same problem as internal recordings and live pause but the recordings worked fine with L4.49.
> 
> When is say it appears to be signal loss I mean that the picture and sound appear garbled at times. From what I can tell it doesn't have anything to do with tuner issue or a recording issue but seems to be a playback issue.
> 
> Does anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth have this problem or does anyone else have problems with their local HD channels?


Yes, I can confirm the same problem with the Dallas HD locals.


----------



## ChuckA

rbyers said:


> OK, I gave it the wrong name. Please tell me where to find it in the menu system.
> 
> Thank you


The Household key is in the counters. Menu 6-3, Counters button and PAGE DOWN a bunch of times and you will find it.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Yes, but those 2 digits you can see only on System Info screen, not on back label or not in stream.


There are extra digits on the 10 digit portion as well.


----------



## countyroad265

This update has introduced a serious playback problem on my 622. All playback of mpeg4-based HD material exhibits severe picture and sound breakup. 

It's a bug, and not reception or file corruption problems, because:

1) Skipping back from Live TV: picture breaks up constantly, even though live is fine.

2) SD is not affected, even if recorded from a digital station.

3) The breakup problem affects all HD recordings that I've checked so far, even those recorded a long time ago.

I've seen this problem before, maybe a year or two ago. If you record HD, especially network shows, the results are unwatchable, even though the recording itself is fine.

Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## davidpearson

countyroad265 said:


> This update has introduced a serious playback problem on my 622. All playback of mpeg4-based HD material exhibits severe picture and sound breakup.
> 
> It's a bug, and not reception or file corruption problems, because:
> 
> 1) Skipping back from Live TV: picture breaks up constantly, even though live is fine.
> 
> 2) SD is not affected, even if recorded from a digital station.
> 
> 3) The breakup problem affects all HD recordings that I've checked so far, even those recorded a long time ago.
> 
> I've seen this problem before, maybe a year or two ago. If you record HD, especially network shows, the results are unwatchable, even though the recording itself is fine.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem?


I reported a similar problem like you described a few posts above your posts. For me it is an HD local problem. Other mpeg4-HD stuff seems to work fine. I guess this bug is a problem for everyone.


----------



## dave1234

I checked all my HD recordings and OTA HD skip back. No problems here.


----------



## davidpearson

dave1234 said:


> I checked all my HD recordings and OTA HD skip back. No problems here.


My OTA HD is fine as well (it doesn't seem to be an mpeg2 problem) but instead the problem (recordings (new or old) and skp back) seems to be for people who get HD locals from satallite (mpeg4 - local only).


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> There are extra digits on the 10 digit portion as well.


Kidding ?!
Never heard.

Shouldn't be if those -XX used for spelling check.


----------



## Mokanic

Don't know if this is new with the 5.10 release.

System Info>>Next pops up a "Remote Download Info" screen with instructions to press Sat and then Info on remote to begin a new remote information transfer. When I perform the outlined steps it gives me an error (934).

There are two screens. One for TV1 remote and the next for TV2 remote.

Is this for a NEW 622 remote that I may or may not purchase? Future use? Or
N/A on my receiver/remotes?

Just curious.

David


----------



## ChuckA

I just tried to watch a recorded Law & Order program that was recorded about a week ago from an OTA channel. The playback skips forward a second or more several times a minute. It is impossible to watch the program and catch all the dialog. If I try and skip back to replay the part where the skip forward was sometimes it will play the skipped part and sometimes it will skip at a different spot. So, its not a problem with the recording but with the playback of the recording. This just started today after L5.10 was downloaded last night. 

This is appearing to be a software release with a lot of problems with playback of delayed live buffers and recorded programs.


----------



## klaatu

Hi

Just chiming in with my comment.
*
UPDATED
These problems occur MOST OFTEN on 6414,6415,6416 Local Seattle, and 122 SciFiHD. However, I did see a few on UNIHD, HDNET - but very briefly.*

*PLEASE GET RID OF THIS RELEASE!!!*

All of my recordings have Quality problems (pixelization) and skipping forward with loss of audio.

Was fine yesterday!


----------



## Ken Green

Mokanic said:


> Don't know if this is new with the 5.10 release.
> 
> System Info>>Next pops up a "Remote Download Info" screen with instructions to press Sat and then Info on remote to begin a new remote information transfer. When I perform the outlined steps it gives me an error (934).
> 
> There are two screens. One for TV1 remote and the next for TV2 remote.
> 
> Is this for a NEW 622 remote that I may or may not purchase? Future use? Or
> N/A on my receiver/remotes?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> David


_"Add support for new data dump remote"_

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130182

It worked fine for me...If you haven't done a restart since the download, try that, and then perform the steps again.


----------



## Mokanic

Ken Green said:


> _"Add support for new data dump remote"_
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130182
> 
> It worked fine for me...If you haven't done a restart since the download, try that, and then perform the steps again.


Saw the release notes, but didn't make the coorelation between the two. Sorry.

Did a soft reset. No Joy. Same error. (934)

Did a hard reset. No Joy. Same error. (934)

Will try again another day.

Thanks for the feedback.

David


----------



## BobaBird

"Add support for new data dump remote"

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/2wayremote.htm


----------



## TulsaOK

ChuckA said:


> Except for the ability to see the EHD contents in a folder in My Recordings I believe it is the same. I've not had much time to look at it.


So, when you select the EHD folder from the My Recordings menu, you see the contents of the EHD and can play back from there?

I figured they wouldn't fix the _Loser _Interface. That's got to be the worst attempt at recordings management I've ever seen.


----------



## Ken Green

TulsaOK said:


> So, when you select the EHD folder from the My Recordings menu, you see the contents of the EHD and can play back from there?


Correct, or any other function in the EHD menu. In order to archive, you still need to access the EHD via the conventional method.
I have also discovered the EHD only shows up in the My Recordings menu when "groups" is enabled. So, you can remove the EHD from My Recordings by either powering off the EHD, or disabling groups.


----------



## Hunter Green

I'm seeing the skip-forward thing too. Very annoying.

They changed the menus enough that closed caption is in a different place, and in fact, slightly _harder_ to reach now, not easier. But they still haven't given us a quick closed-captions-on-and-off setting. Really, how hard can that be?


----------



## Marriner

davidpearson said:


> I have a VIP622 and I think I may have found a bug in L5.10 that wasn't there in L4.49.
> 
> I live in the Dallas area and the bug seems to be with the Dallas local HD channels (6383 (ABC), 6384 (CBS), 6385 (NBC), 6386 (FOX)). It doesn't not effect the off-air-antenna. Also channel 6386 (Fox-HD) doesn't seem to have a problem.
> 
> The problem is that there appears to be signal loss when doing live pause and DVR playback but live tv viewing is perfect.
> 
> Also previously recorded shows (from the HD local channels 6383, 6384, 8385) that are archived to external hard drive seem to have the same problem as internal recordings and live pause but the recordings worked fine with L4.49.
> 
> When is say it appears to be signal loss I mean that the picture and sound appear garbled at times. From what I can tell it doesn't have anything to do with tuner issue or a recording issue but seems to be a playback issue.
> 
> Does anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth have this problem or does anyone else have problems with their local HD channels?


+1

I paused live tv while on the phone yesterday (an HD local broadcast of Nightly Snooze) and when i resumed the program the video was jerky and garbled. Unwatchable.


----------



## langlin

Ken Green said:


> Correct, or any other function in the EHD menu. In order to archive, you still need to access the EHD via the conventional method.
> I have also discovered the EHD only shows up in the My Recordings menu when "groups" is enabled. So, you can remove the EHD from My Recordings by either powering off the EHD, or disabling groups.


Guess this is not a "bug" but I have the Western Digital "Mybook" and I have always left it on because it spins down when not in use, now with L5.10 it spins up anytime I access the main DVR. It makes it come up faster but it puts extra spins on the drive. I don't think having the EHD appear in the main DVR log is worth the extra miles it puts on the EHD.


----------



## tfederov

Am I reading the notes correctly? You can combine an external and internal drive? Also, if that's the case, the DVR knows they're seperate?

Just for my understanding...

- the external does not take place of the internal, it adds capacity to it unlike a TiVo that stripes the data across two drives or the HR2x which takes the place of the internal (internal data is still there but isn't accessable until external is removed)

- the external is its own "folder"

If this is the case it needs to get added to my compare list. Very cool feature.


----------



## TulsaOK

tfederov said:


> Am I reading the notes correctly? You can combine an external and internal drive? Also, if that's the case, the DVR knows they're seperate?
> 
> Just for my understanding...
> 
> - the external does not take place of the internal, it adds capacity to it unlike a TiVo that stripes the data across two drives or the HR2x which takes the place of the internal (internal data is still there but isn't accessable until external is removed)
> 
> - the external is its own "folder"
> 
> If this is the case it needs to get added to my compare list. Very cool feature.


As I understand it, the only difference is the contents of the EHD show up as a folder in the My Recordings list. I really don't like the EHD spinning up each time the My Recordings list is accessed. I realize it can be removed from the list by turning off Folders, but that's a high price to pay. Also, I think the EHD has the same "Loser Interface" as before.


----------



## tfederov

But you have access to both the data on the EHD and IHD, correct?


----------



## TulsaOK

tfederov said:


> But you have access to both the data on the EHD and IHD, correct?


I believe so.


----------



## langlin

tfederov said:


> But you have access to both the data on the EHD and IHD, correct?


Yes you do, but you did before L5.10 too.


----------



## mscroggi

Thats interesting.. I know this doesnt help the issue, but it might help point to where the failure could be originating - I have a maxtor 500gb EHDD and I watch recordings directly form the drive all the time...



SingleAction said:


> I will try to reboot the receiver, but the problem of not being able to watch anything directly from the ext drive started with 4.49. Before that, it was not a problem.


----------



## Ron Barry

tfederov said:


> Am I reading the notes correctly? You can combine an external and internal drive? Also, if that's the case, the DVR knows they're seperate?
> 
> Just for my understanding...
> 
> - the external does not take place of the internal, it adds capacity to it unlike a TiVo that stripes the data across two drives or the HR2x which takes the place of the internal (internal data is still there but isn't accessable until external is removed)
> 
> - the external is its own "folder"
> 
> If this is the case it needs to get added to my compare list. Very cool feature.


No the feature has nothing to combining. It is a usability feature to allow you to access your DVR recordings from the same location as you Internal recordings.


----------



## AVJohnnie

L5.10 has reintroduced the video stutter issue. It even has trouble with live content render, particularly in scenes with right-left motion pans. The same live content on my other 622, which still has L4.49, appears perfect.

This is not good…


----------



## langlin

Hunter Green said:


> I'm seeing the skip-forward thing too. Very annoying.
> 
> ?


I also have the skip forward issue, it seems to be ONLY on the E* version of the OTA. I cannot play any OTA recorded from satellite but the recording from the OTA antenna seem to be ok. It is both from the EHD and the internal Drive. The problem is also there when pausing the OTA from satellite or trying to skip backward on live. It is more than annoying, it freezes the playback on my 622.

Doesn't seem to be on any other satellite channels except OTA and the bug has caused previously recorded good feeds to now show bad.

I need this fixed badly because I have a lot of original OTA recordings from satellite that we have not watched.

I do have the option of taking the EHD to the bedroom VIP612 and watching, hopefully it won't get new software until they find this bug. Boy, with all the start-up hassle I went through with the 612 who would have thought it would ever be more stable that the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry

langlin said:


> Guess this is not a "bug" but I have the Western Digital "Mybook" and I have always left it on because it spins down when not in use, now with L5.10 it spins up anytime I access the main DVR. It makes it come up faster but it puts extra spins on the drive. I don't think having the EHD appear in the main DVR log is worth the extra miles it puts on the EHD.


Are you sure about this one? I have a WD and when it access the disk the light flashes on and off. Does your do that when you bring up the DVR listing or when you go into the EHD folder? How do you know it is spinning up when you bring up the DVR menu only without accessing the EHD folder?

Also.. IF you are seeing some video issues first step is to do a hard reboot(pull plug, wait a few minutes, plug back in) and see if that clears things up.... That has been known in the past to clear something like what people are experiencing here after a update.

Finally, Try and be as detailed as possible when explaining what you are experiencing with the video issues. How often are you seeing it. What channels is it effecting. Is it OTA only? Dish HD? Are you seeing it also on SD. Do you see it only on previously recorded content or content that has been recorded with L5.10. etc. More info the better and remember.. We are in a Bash free zone so keep things to your personal experiences and try and be as detailed as possible.


----------



## phrelin

langlin said:


> Guess this is not a "bug" but I have the Western Digital "Mybook" and I have always left it on because it spins down when not in use, now with L5.10 it spins up anytime I access the main DVR. It makes it come up faster but it puts extra spins on the drive. I don't think having the EHD appear in the main DVR log is worth the extra miles it puts on the EHD.


MY WD"s still remain quiet until I hit the USB folder or access through the menu. I've connected and disconnected both several times, accessed and transferred programming. I haven't watched a whole movie from the EHD yet.


----------



## allargon

James Long said:


> If you turn off the drive it will go away.
> 
> I only power up my USB drive when I'm using it.


I have to power up my Seagate to use it.  Dish still hasn't fixed the sleep problem. I'm not going to enable constant 24x7 drive spinning either.

I'm away from home right now. Does it still give the Shocker! You have a USB device whenever the drive gets turned on? (I'm also one of the last to get updates. Dish either really likes me and spares me the pain or dislikes me.)


----------



## PittsbuRgh R

Issues I was having with my WD essential EHD and 4.49 seem fixed under 5.10. Able to move recordings with out issues so far.


----------



## TulsaOK

langlin said:


> Yes you do, but you did before L5.10 too.


EHD recordings were displayed separately prior to L5.10.


----------



## Mokanic

BobaBird said:


> "Add support for new data dump remote"
> 
> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/2wayremote.htm


Thanks for the info. It IS for a new remote. Matter resolved.

David


----------



## moman19

Hunter Green said:


> ........They changed the menus enough that closed caption is in a different place, and in fact, slightly _harder_ to reach now, not easier. But they still haven't given us a quick closed-captions-on-and-off setting. Really, how hard can that be?


:nono: Dumb. Very dumb. :nono:

We continue to receive "new" features not asked for, yet requests for common cures go unheeded.


----------



## 4bama

Just to confirm other's observations and bug reports I found the following after the 5.10 software downloaded to my 622 early Friday morning:

1. Previously recorded HD programs (like MAXHD movies) will not play without many skip-aheads and pixilations, sound garbled during the skips. I do not have any recorded SD programs for test nor have I tested this on a "new-post 5.10" HD or SD recording.

2. Pause any live HD program, both OTA or from DISH and then resume and the skip ahead/pixilation problem occurs. Also the "pause" does not work because if you pause it for 10 minutes when you resume your are several minutes ahead of where you paused it. Also, if you pause and wait 10 seconds or so and use the skip-ahead button to remove the pause time-line the unit will catch back up and resume live program without you un-pausing the unit.

3. Watching live TV (OTA or DISH channels) there will be occasional pixilation, as though the receiver is trying to skip ahead but can't. This occurs mainly on HD but have seen occasional burps on SD channels.

Has anyone reported this to DISH? Anyone still have the number for when we were beta testing an older version?

I recommend that DISH immediately STOP the rollout of L5.10 until this problem is resolved. It just seems to me that maybe this was a software hack to help solve the ocassional sound/video sync problem and the hack introduced this new bug.

Anyone reporting this to DISH, please tell us their response....thanks..


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> MY WD"s still remain quiet until I hit the USB folder or access through the menu. I've connected and disconnected both several times, accessed and transferred programming. I haven't watched a whole movie from the EHD yet.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## TulsaOK

4bama said:


> Just to confirm other's observations and bug reports I found the following after the 5.10 software downloaded to my 622 early Friday morning:
> 
> 1. Previously recorded HD programs (like MAXHD movies) will not play without many skip-aheads and pixilations, sound garbled during the skips. I do not have any recorded SD programs for test nor have I tested this on a "new-post 5.10" HD or SD recording.
> 
> 2. Pause any live HD program, both OTA or from DISH and then resume and the skip ahead/pixilation problem occurs. Also the "pause" does not work because if you pause it for 10 minutes when you resume your are several minutes ahead of where you paused it. Also, if you pause and wait 10 seconds or so and use the skip-ahead button to remove the pause time-line the unit will catch back up and resume live program without you un-pausing the unit.
> 
> 3. Watching live TV (OTA or DISH channels) there will be occasional pixilation, as though the receiver is trying to skip ahead but can't. This occurs mainly on HD but have seen occasional burps on SD channels.
> 
> Has anyone reported this to DISH? Anyone still have the number for when we were beta testing an older version?
> 
> I recommend that DISH immediately STOP the rollout of L5.10 until this problem is resolved. It just seems to me that maybe this was a software hack to help solve the ocassional sound/video sync problem and the hack introduced this new bug.
> 
> Anyone reporting this to DISH, please tell us their response....thanks..


Have you tried the "Power Cord Reset"?


----------



## ChuckA

The pixilation and jump ahead issues have been reported to Dish.


----------



## Henry

allargon said:


> I have to power up my Seagate to use it.  *Dish still hasn't fixed the sleep problem.* I'm not going to enable constant 24x7 drive spinning either.
> 
> I'm away from home right now. Does it still give the Shocker! You have a USB device whenever the drive gets turned on? (I'm also one of the last to get updates. Dish either really likes me and spares me the pain or dislikes me.)


Sorry, allargon but, is the bolded comment of yours a question or a statement? Your post seems to hint that you don't have L5.10 yet.

I'm still waiting for my 622 to reach the front of the queue and I was crossing my fingers that the Seagate sleep issue was one of the fixes.


----------



## SingleAction

mscroggi said:


> Thats interesting.. I know this doesnt help the issue, but it might help point to where the failure could be originating - I have a maxtor 500gb EHDD and I watch recordings directly form the drive all the time...


I did the reboot, and it didn't help, but as I said before, the ext drive worked just fine up to 4.49. Now I have a new symptom, watching a show on the internal hd, it has a momentary audio, and video hiccup, like someone hit the pause botton quickly off and on.

I said it before, and I'll say it again "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"!


----------



## allargon

HDG said:


> Sorry, allargon but, is the bolded comment of yours a question or a statement? Your post seems to hint that you don't have L5.10 yet.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 622 to reach the front of the queue and I was crossing my fingers that the Seagate sleep issue was one of the fixes.


Question/statement. I haven't seen any announcements saying the've fixed it.

If they have then I'll change it to a correction.


----------



## kstuart

4bama said:


> Just to confirm other's observations and bug reports I found the following after the 5.10 software downloaded to my 622 early Friday morning:
> 
> 1. Previously recorded HD programs (like MAXHD movies) will not play without many skip-aheads and pixilations, sound garbled during the skips. I do not have any recorded SD programs for test nor have I tested this on a "new-post 5.10" HD or SD recording.
> 
> 2. Pause any live HD program, both OTA or from DISH and then resume and the skip ahead/pixilation problem occurs. Also the "pause" does not work because if you pause it for 10 minutes when you resume your are several minutes ahead of where you paused it. Also, if you pause and wait 10 seconds or so and use the skip-ahead button to remove the pause time-line the unit will catch back up and resume live program without you un-pausing the unit.
> 
> 3. Watching live TV (OTA or DISH channels) there will be occasional pixilation, as though the receiver is trying to skip ahead but can't. This occurs mainly on HD but have seen occasional burps on SD channels.
> 
> Has anyone reported this to DISH? Anyone still have the number for when we were beta testing an older version?
> 
> I recommend that DISH immediately STOP the rollout of L5.10 until this problem is resolved. It just seems to me that maybe this was a software hack to help solve the ocassional sound/video sync problem and the hack introduced this new bug.
> 
> Anyone reporting this to DISH, please tell us their response....thanks..


I think you have another problem in addition to the L5.10 problem.

I just tried playing back a Cinemax-HD movie recording and it played fine.

All reports other than yours are *only* with satellite-delivered HD Locals that are 1080i (CBS and NBC). ABC and FOX (720p) work fine, as does all other satellite HD channels and all OTA Locals from antennas (MPEG2). The problems don't occur with live viewing, just with delayed or recorded viewing.

This same problem occurred roughly a year ago, and Dish ended up rolling back the update so that people could watch their satellite-delivered HD Locals.

You may have a problem with excessive heat due to insufficient ventilation. Is the top back of your receiver too hot to touch comfortably ?


----------



## Presence

Speaking of heat, one thing I have noticed since 5.10 is the algorithm controlling the fan and its speed seems to have changed.


----------



## audiomaster

I started to tape National Treasure tonight off HD locals. Then decided to watch it from the begginning while it was taping. Major skipping and stuttering. I stopped taping and went to live watching. So I have the problem too.


----------



## langlin

The skip ahead on my 622 is only on one dish supplied OTA, my channel 6427 which is the HD CBS feed. I cannot use ANY DVR feature such as pause or skip back without triggering it to skip forward until it is back to live tv.

Also all recorded programs from this channel are also not able to play including some recorded back in January. This is on both the EHD and the internalHD.

The problem is not on the SD version of this feed 6471.

The problem is on the mapped down channel. 005-00

The problem is not on the Antenna fed 005-01 HD OTA.

As near as I can tell no other channel has this problem and I can playback prerecorded programs from all other channels.

I'm in San Antonio and Dish does not have the NBC OTA so I am convinced it is a 1080i problem with OTA from Satellite as Kstuart said
.


----------



## Bobby H

My ViP 722 receiver is still loaded with L4.49. Does the L5.10 release do anything about some of the lip sync issues I see on various HD channels? The problem is more pronounced on some channels than others. Judging by comments in this thread about the new software release I'd prefer to stay with the previous version even with the lip sync issues.

E* isn't going to force L5.10 on all customers before fixing the issues that have been described in this discussion are they?


----------



## Ken Green

Bobby H said:


> My ViP 722 receiver is still loaded with L4.49. Does the L5.10 release do anything about some of the lip sync issues I see on various HD channels? The problem is more pronounced on some channels than others. Judging by comments in this thread about the new software release I'd prefer to stay with the previous version even with the lip sync issues.
> 
> E* isn't going to force L5.10 on all customers before fixing the issues that have been described in this discussion are they?


I think much of that is dependent on several sources of feedback available to Echostar....call center reports, software engineers and testers, etc. KIM, this forum represents only a very small sampling of the overall subscriber base who received this update, and is just one of the sources Echostar may use in determining the stability of any s/w release.

With regard to the Lip Sync issue, there is a usually effective work-around, that being, to try using skip-back 4/presses, followed by a single skip-forward press.


----------



## Henry

allargon said:


> Question/statement. I haven't seen any announcements saying the've fixed it.
> 
> If they have then I'll change it to a correction.


Hope you didn't misunderstand my motive, allargon ... no pun or cynicism intended. I guess I could have kept it simple and asked: Are you now running L5.10?

Sorry if I came across the wrong way.


----------



## ericsdad

I'm getting the skip ahead problem on HBO HD with anything I've recorded, paused or reversed. It also jumped ahead a dozen times or so tonight on Spiderman 3 on Starz while watching the recording.


----------



## phrelin

It seems to me we need receiver info with these comments - 622 or 722, at least. So far my 722 seems to work fine. And we know some 622's have had various problems in the past.



Bobby H said:


> E* isn't going to force L5.10 on all customers before fixing the issues that have been described in this discussion are they?


Probably. But it sure looks like they ought to try to tie the problems to the 622 manufacturing dates, what hardware is inside. Maybe every 622 out there is no longer working right, but I doubt it. And I don't see here many complaints about the 722s that have the new software release.


----------



## P Smith

phrelin said:


> It seems to me we need receiver info with these comments - 622 or 722, at least. So far my 722 seems to work fine. And we know some 622's have had various problems in the past.
> 
> Probably. But it sure looks like they ought to try to tie the problems to the 622 manufacturing dates, what hardware is inside. Maybe every 622 out there is no longer working right, but I doubt it. *And I don't see here many complaints about the 722s that have the new software release*.


Take a look in post#6&7; ratio of SN numbers between 622 and 722 is 4:1 for spooling L5.10.


----------



## Charise

I have a 622 from February 2006, and I watch almost nothing live.

I noticed the quick skip yesterday, but I don't recall what I was watching. I didn't see it today.

More serious to me, I had the lost signal screen come up numerous times this evening. At the time I was watching a previously recorded movie from HDNet Movies while also recording a new show from SD locals.

To get rid of the lost signal pop-up, I had to press the DVR button, which then showed the movie still playing in the upper right corner of the My Recordings screen. Pressing up or down channel did nothing, which is the suggested fix on the screen.

After having this happen numerous (more than 4 times with at least 2 in one minute), I quit watching the recorded movie and went to the live show that was recording but had no signal losses during the time I watched. I then went back to the beginning to watch the show while it was still recording, but there were no signal losses during the entire show, which had ended as I watched the recording.

We had a power outage due to a storm last night and had a line of thunder storms rolling through since about 11:00 this morning. I have watched some of the programs I recorded today, and none have had any signal losses.

It just happened again. It only seems to happen while I am recording something, not when I am just watching something already recorded. I went to the show that was recording and skipped back to the approximate time of the lost signal screen--no loss of signal shows on the recording.

This seems different from what a couple posters mentioned earlier. Anyone else see anything like this?


----------



## P Smith

"I have a 622 from February 2006" - what SW version your 622 running ?


----------



## Larry Kenney

Since I got the new 5.10 software, recordings of local HD channels from the satellite are totally unwatchable on playback on my 622. Both video and audio constantly break up. Recordings of local HD channels from OTA are much better, but there's still noticeable audio stutter. Until yesterday I never had a problem with recordings of any channels from either the satellite or OTA.

Others have reported that they are having problems playing back programs that were recorded prior to getting 5.10, but I haven't found that to be a problem. All of the shows recorded Thursday night or before are okay.

I sure hope they get this changed soon or most of my recordings will be totally useless.

Larry
SF


----------



## BillJ

I have the new release on my older 622. Only problem I've found may not be related to the release but I don't think I had it before. 

When it ran the status check on the SYS INFO screen, 129 comes up red and says there is an LNB drift issue. But I'm watching local and national channels from 129 with signals of 45 to 50. These are 'normal' levels for me, only 12 to 17 points below 119 and even less before some 110 transponders. The first time I checked Status it didn't even find my 61.5 dish even though that dish was also working fine.. I ran a check switch and now it finds the 61.5 dish but still flags 129 in red.

Weather at the time was overcast but no storms anywhere near or on line of sight to 129.

Also confused about that remote/receiver link, which when I try to run it says my remotes aren't the right ones for the feature. Have they changed the 622 remotes recently?


----------



## TulsaOK

BillJ said:


> Also confused about that remote/receiver link, which when I try to run it says my remotes aren't the right ones for the feature. Have they changed the 622 remotes recently?


It's referring to these remote controls.


----------



## langlin

Ron Barry said:


> Are you sure about this one? I have a WD and when it access the disk the light flashes on and off. Does your do that when you bring up the DVR listing or when you go into the EHD folder? How do you know it is spinning up when you bring up the DVR menu only without accessing the EHD folder?
> 
> Also.. IF you are seeing some video issues first step is to do a hard reboot(pull plug, wait a few minutes, plug back in) and see if that clears things up.... That has been known in the past to clear something like what people are experiencing here after a update.
> 
> Finally, Try and be as detailed as possible when explaining what you are experiencing with the video issues. How often are you seeing it. What channels is it effecting. Is it OTA only? Dish HD? Are you seeing it also on SD. Do you see it only on previously recorded content or content that has been recorded with L5.10. etc. More info the better and remember.. We are in a Bash free zone so keep things to your personal experiences and try and be as detailed as possible.


After a period of non-use my WD Mybook EHD spins down, I can feel it go quite and I can hear it go quite.

When I then bring up the DVR menu WITHOUT accessing the EHD folder I HEAR the drive spin up and I can feel the vibration of the disk spinning. There is no question that my drive spins up. Yours may not, I can't test yours.

I have now done a cord pull reboot and it did not help either the spin up nor the skip forward problems. (see my previouse post for details of my skip forward issue.


----------



## TulsaOK

langlin said:


> After a period of non-use my WD Mybook EHD spins down, I can feel it go quite and I can hear it go quite.
> 
> When I then bring up the DVR menu WITHOUT accessing the EHD folder I HEAR the drive spin up and I can feel the vibration of the disk spinning. There is no question that my drive spins up. Yours may not, I can't test yours.
> 
> I have now done a cord pull reboot and it did not help either the spin up nor the skip forward problems. (see my previouse post for details of my skip forward issue.


What model of My Book do you have? Is it a Version 2? The V.2 has a very slim blue activity indicator. What capacity? Does the indicator flash when you bring up the DVR menu?


----------



## Hunter Green

On my 622 we're now having problem with scheduling adjacent shows on the same channel. I'm not sure if this is really new, but we never ran into it before. Our timers were set to record both "Daily Show" and "Life's a Trip" at 11pm, and then a second episode of "Life's a Trip" at 11:30. The DVR refused to record both "Life's a Trip" episodes until we removed the padding from the timer. We've often had lots of shows around the same time and never had this problem before, but I'm not 100% certain if we had this precise situation -- it seems inevitable, but I never noticed before.


----------



## Charise

P Smith said:


> "I have a 622 from February 2006" - what SW version your 622 running ?


Sorry, because this just started and the title of the thread, I thought you would know it was L510, but I should have stated that. It _is_ L510.

Thanks for asking for clarification!


----------



## langlin

TulsaOK said:


> What model of My Book do you have? Is it a Version 2? The V.2 has a very slim blue activity indicator. What capacity? Does the indicator flash when you bring up the DVR menu?


It is a WD Mybook model 5000co37, it has the thin blue activity indicator. It is 500Gb.

I just now checked it to see if the light flashed, it had spun down again and it did NOT spin up when I called up the DVR menu? One difference right now is that my wife is watching a delayed Wimbeldon playback from the Internal HD..

So it seems it has to have been inactive for a longer period than what it takes for it to spin down before it spins up. I will post the results of the light when it spins up the drive again under test.


----------



## AVJohnnie

kstuart said:


> I think you have another problem in addition to the L5.10 problem.
> 
> I just tried playing back a Cinemax-HD movie recording and it played fine.
> 
> All reports other than yours are *only* with satellite-delivered HD Locals that are 1080i (CBS and NBC). ABC and FOX (720p) work fine, as does all other satellite HD channels and all OTA Locals from antennas (MPEG2). The problems don't occur with live viewing, just with delayed or recorded viewing.
> 
> This same problem occurred roughly a year ago, and Dish ended up rolling back the update so that people could watch their satellite-delivered HD Locals.
> 
> You may have a problem with excessive heat due to insufficient ventilation. Is the top back of your receiver too hot to touch comfortably ?


I'm seeing the exact same L5.10 related problems that others are starting to report - the most annoying of which being the skip issue. Annoying is not really a strong enough description - The problem is so bad that it has rendered the DVR functionality of the unit completely useless. If you try watching either recorded or delayed the skip issue manifests, irregardless of the content source. It happens with internal HD recordings and EHD recordings. I can take the EHD and attach it to my other 622 which is still on L4.49 and everything on it plays back perfectly. I've tried a couple of power cord reboots but they have no effect on the issues. I do not have a heating problem with the effected 622; it is kept at a constant 72 degrees. Does anyone ever actually test these software releases? 

Guess I'm calling Dish today to request a replacement receiver.


----------



## Henry

My 622 is still waiting for L5.10. Maybe tonight.


----------



## moman19

Based upon what's being posted, why would you want it?

I wonder if this can be blocked by the user.


----------



## bobr

ChuckA said:


> Yes, I can confirm the same problem with the Dallas HD locals.


Same problems all previously recorded local channel programs are unwatchable.
I have many season finales I can not view.
Recordings on my EHD seem to be ok.
I now have a DVR that I can't use as a DVR.
I reported the problem to Dish


----------



## James Long

moman19 said:


> Based upon what's being posted, why would you want it?
> 
> I wonder if this can be blocked by the user.


Once you're targeted it is near impossible to stop your receiver from getting an update. There are tricks (such as setting an auto tune timer a couple of minutes after the nightly reboot so the receiver is always "on" and doesn't have an "off/standby" period to start the download) but once targeted it is just a matter of time.


----------



## bobr

I called dish technical support and they claim they are unaware of any issues with L5.10


----------



## moman19

bobr said:


> I called dish technical support and they claim they are unaware of any issues with L5.10


C'mon all you Beta testers out there. You have rapport with E*. May I suggest that at least one of you please plant a bug in their ear that there might be an issue that should be looked at?


----------



## P Smith

bobr said:


> I called dish technical support and they claim they are unaware of any issues with L5.10


Show/send them a link to the thread !


----------



## CoolGui

BobaBird said:


> "Add support for new data dump remote"
> 
> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/2wayremote.htm


Nice, this is the first time I've heard about these. Where can one purchase these remotes?


----------



## Ron Barry

bobr said:


> I called dish technical support and they claim they are unaware of any issues with L5.10


Remember... it is a big company and just because tech support might not be aware of issues does not mean the engineering group is not. I am sure they are watching this thread and aware of experiences being reports. Ofcourse we are but one piece of the picture and i am sure they are also watching the traffic and reports coming in from Subs. My suggestion is always.. Report it here and call Dish if you are experiencing an issue.


----------



## kstuart

moman19 said:


> C'mon all you Beta testers out there. You have rapport with E*. May I suggest that at least one of you please plant a bug in their ear that there might be an issue that should be looked at?


I emailed two different internal E* internal email addresses for Engineering on Friday early evening, but no reply yet.

So, either both my contacts are out all weekend (certainly possible), or else they are dealing with the problem rather than replying to emails (also possible).


----------



## 4bama

bobr said:


> I called dish technical support and they claim they are unaware of any issues with L5.10


I emailed my old beta test coordinator at DISH and described the L5.10 problems and also told him to check this forum. He did, and I received this email today from him. At least we know they are aware of the problems we have and are working on the solution...

email from DISH:

Thank you for your email. Thank you for providing the information for our engineering department. They are currently working towards a resolution for this issue. Unfortunately, we do not have a status report for this situation at this time. Generally these issues are resolved via software information sent directly to the receiver. Please remember to turn off your receiver when you are not watching TV, so that it can receive the update when it becomes available.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have further questions you can respond to this e-mail or access our online technical support at the following link: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml


----------



## ShapeShifter

Hunter Green said:


> They changed the menus enough that closed caption is in a different place, and in fact, slightly _harder_ to reach now, not easier. But they still haven't given us a quick closed-captions-on-and-off setting. Really, how hard can that be?


I made CC on/off a single button press by progamming a rather long macro on my remote. (A programmable/learning multi unit remote, not the Dish remote.) Makes it realy easy to toggle CC.

I guess I'm going to have to reprogram it once I get the update...


----------



## aaronbud

langlin said:


> Menu-8-9 now can cancel the dreaded 908 pop-up when not controlling satellite with the remote.


I wish they would spool that down to me to eliminate that garbage! I am still @ 4.49


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> Effective 06/04/08, L5.10 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Initially it is partial release, spooling to 100,000 customers. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.
> 
> Release notes can be found *here*.


It would be interesting, and helpful, to know which receiver is causing the issues with L5.10. Seems to be a lot of 622's.
Maybe a poll is in order ???


----------



## phrelin

TulsaOK said:


> It would be interesting, and helpful, to know which receiver is causing the issues with L5.10. Seems to be a lot of 622's.
> Maybe a poll is in order ???


I suggested that people post which receiver they have with problems earlier. When I did a thread search on "622" I got 29 posts, "722" resulted in 7 posts. Some have equipment shown in their "signature" but many of the 133 posts don't have any indication of which model their talking about.

My guess is that their are virtually no problems with the 722 and maybe even later 622's. I suppose Dish will figure that out...or not.


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> My guess is that their are virtually no problems with the 722 and maybe even later 622's. I suppose Dish will figure that out...or not.


I sincerely hope you are correct. I'm so glad I upgraded when I did.
I wonder if the same 622's that have the EHD problems are the ones affected.


----------



## AVJohnnie

TulsaOK said:


> I sincerely hope you are correct. I'm so glad I upgraded when I did.
> I wonder if the same 622's that have the EHD problems are the ones affected.


Sorry to say this, but nope...

I'm having plenty of problems with L5.10 on my Rev D 622 receiver which had no pervious EHD problems. Looks like *we* are the only software testers for this marvelous POS version -- Hope your results are better than mine -- Good Luck! :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK

moman19 said:


> C'mon all you Beta testers out there. You have rapport with E*. May I suggest that at least one of you please plant a bug in their ear that there might be an issue that should be looked at?


I was a beta tester for L4.01. I have notified my contact. As of yet, have not received a reply.


----------



## ericsdad

I have a 622. I tried to watch Hot Fuzz that I recorded on HBO HD on 6/6. It kept jumping about a second or two ahead every few minutes. I finally gave up trying to watch it. Hopefully after they fix the problem the recording will work right, It looked like a pretty good movie.


----------



## jaustin916

AVJohnnie said:


> Sorry to say this, but nope...
> 
> I'm having plenty of problems with L5.10 on my Rev D 622 receiver which had no pervious EHD problems. Looks like *we* are the only software testers for this marvelous POS version -- Hope your results are better than mine -- Good Luck! :lol:


same problem here in sacramento with the hd locals...i have an earlier model 622...called dish today and said they are aware of the problem and it has to do with the latest software release...hopefully this thing gets fixed soon.


----------



## TulsaOK

ericsdad said:


> I have a 622. I tried to watch Hot Fuzz that I recorded on HBO HD on 6/6. It kept jumping about a second or two ahead every few minutes. I finally gave up trying to watch it. Hopefully after they fix the problem the recording will work right, It looked like a pretty good movie.


There was a problem in one of the releases that affected the audio on OTA recorded programming. There was a correction to the release and the recorded programs worked OK after that. You might want to save any recordings to see if they eventually fix the problem and you can play back the recordings OK. 
Unfortunately, I deleted the programs that had no audio; I should have waited for the fix.


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> Effective 06/04/08, L5.10 has begun spooling for the ViP622/ViP722. Initially it is partial release, spooling to 100,000 customers. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.
> 
> Release notes can be found *here*.


I posted this in another thread on 6/6/08 that apparently is locked:

Well, my 722 is running just fine right now.
I expect at least one big problem with this next update.
They need to do some major work on the EHD interface. I don't expect to see that even though they have the code. Make it like the My Recordings on the internal drive, please.
They have never addressed the so called trick play stuff; the 4X FF is still jerky. When you pause and select frame-by-frame, there's no telling where you'll end up. Trying to pause and frame-by-frame in a sporting event is a thing of the past. They screwed that up several updates ago. Trying to back out of some of the menus drops you into places you don't expect. Error recovery isn't handled very well at all. If OTA signal is lost, hey, let's just dump ALL the buffers!
Sorry to sound so jaded but I don't remember an update that didn't cause problems for somebody. Usually, these surface the day of the update, so that gives me some idea of the testing they do. Regression testing isn't part of their vernacular.
Of course, this is just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## lujan

ericsdad said:


> I have a 622. I tried to watch Hot Fuzz that I recorded on HBO HD on 6/6. It kept jumping about a second or two ahead every few minutes. I finally gave up trying to watch it. Hopefully after they fix the problem the recording will work right, It looked like a pretty good movie.


Nope


----------



## leemathre

I am seeing playback issues on SD recordings which are not OTA. When I try to play a recording, I get a blank screen with the progress bar. The progress bar does not move at all, even if I press FF and the scree remins blank. A power cord reset does not resolve the issue.


----------



## SingleAction

ericsdad said:


> I have a 622. I tried to watch Hot Fuzz that I recorded on HBO HD on 6/6. It kept jumping about a second or two ahead every few minutes. I finally gave up trying to watch it. Hopefully after they fix the problem the recording will work right, It looked like a pretty good movie.


I watched the same movie, and had the same problem.

This was on the internal hd, and I never had this problem before the 5.10 update. Plus I'm seeing it on older recordings too.


----------



## Henry

Have they stopped spooling L5.10. My 622 is still on L4.49. Nornally I would have downloaded new software by now.


----------



## TulsaOK

HDG said:


> Have they stopped spooling L5.10. My 622 is still on L4.49. Nornally I would have downloaded new software by now.


We can only hope so.


----------



## P Smith

HDG said:


> Have they stopped spooling L5.10. My 622 is still on L4.49. Nornally I would have downloaded new software by now.


Did you check spooling stream ?
The process can not by ruled by your observation.


----------



## Tim Lones

I lost all my locals (Cleveland) on my 622 this morning except WUAB-43..I cant at this time check for the software version..A front panel reset brought them back..Just wondering if anyone has had a similiar thing happen today or recently.


----------



## P Smith

Tim Lones said:


> I lost all my locals (Cleveland) on my 622 this morning except WUAB-43..*I cant at this time check for the software version*..A front panel reset brought them back..Just wondering if anyone has had a similiar thing happen today or recently.


You can. Any time; just press System Info front button.


----------



## skippytym99

HDG said:


> Have they stopped spooling L5.10. My 622 is still on L4.49. Nornally I would have downloaded new software by now.


dish doesn't know about the issueswith the 510 software


----------



## Tim Lones

P Smith said:


> You can. Any time; just press System Info front button.


Not while my wife is watching Young and the Restless..LOL


----------



## Ron Barry

I created a report thread for the playback issues. If you are experiencing them, please go to that thread and answer the specific questions. Figured it would help in the gathering details aspect of troubleshooting.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130524


----------



## TulsaOK

skippytym99 said:


> dish doesn't know about the issueswith the 510 software


How do you know this?
how do youknowthis (skippy speak)


----------



## kstuart

skippytym99 said:


> dish doesn't know about the issueswith the 510 software


They definitely know about it.


----------



## Ron Barry

Thought I am sure not everyone in Dish knows about the issues with L5.10, I am pretty confident given that the E* teams does read these threads that they are aware of the reports being given... That is way I feel it is important to add specific channel content details on the other thread to bring focus to the playback issues people are reporting.


----------



## koralis

Within the last few days, HD OTA reception of one of the Boston (44) PBS locals has gotten really flakey even though signal strength looks good. I don't know if it's releated to this release or not.


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Did you check spooling stream ?
> The process can not by ruled by your observation.


You talk to me like I'm some kind of DBS guru ... what the heck is a spooling stream and where do I go to _check_ it?

No process is ever ruled by my observations. They (my observations) only serve to report results or lack thereof.

Do me a favor, buddy ... talk to me about this spooling stream thinggamagig.


----------



## TulsaOK

P Smith said:


> Did you check spooling stream ?
> The process can not by ruled by your observation.


What does that mean???


----------



## P Smith

TulsaOK said:


> What does that mean???


Perhaps I missed question mark in that phrase: "_Have they stopped spooling L5.10_."


----------



## James Long

Perhaps answers are better than grammar discussions?


----------



## TulsaOK

James Long said:


> Perhaps answers are better than grammar discussions?


I did not understand the post. What spooling stream? I got the Confusious fortune cookie part, though.


----------



## Henry

My apologies, P.

Let me re-ask the question:

Have they stopped spooling L5.10*?*


----------



## P Smith

Nope, still in stream with same rules.


----------



## James Long

"Apparently not." That was easy!

Now, can we get back to experiences and bugs?


----------



## TulsaOK

P Smith said:


> Nope, still in stream with same rules.


Where do we find the aforementioned "stream"? Is this something the user can access? I would like to know when my receiver is going to get hit.


----------



## Ron Barry

You need special equipment to see the stream and it cannot be accessed by your receiver alone (if I understand correctly).. We are definitely wondering a bit here so lets get back on topic.


----------



## Presence

Chalk me up as one with recorded content playback issues.


----------



## Rduce

I have a 722 since Feb 08 and it has worked flawlessly until this update came along this weekend! I have the jumping and stuttering now also! OTA and on HD channels recorder or watching live!


----------



## Interprises

countyroad265 said:


> This update has introduced a serious playback problem on my 622. All playback of mpeg4-based HD material exhibits severe picture and sound breakup.
> 
> It's a bug, and not reception or file corruption problems, because:
> 
> 1) Skipping back from Live TV: picture breaks up constantly, even though live is fine.
> 
> 2) SD is not affected, even if recorded from a digital station.
> 
> 3) The breakup problem affects all HD recordings that I've checked so far, even those recorded a long time ago.
> 
> I've seen this problem before, maybe a year or two ago. If you record HD, especially network shows, the results are unwatchable, even though the recording itself is fine.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem?


Yes! We are having all of those problems. L5.10 has rendered our 622DVR almost useless. Our 722 did not have the new version as of the weekend, apparently because it's a broadband connection. I am sure it's ruined now, but we haven't been in the media room the last two days. I called Dish, and they are coming out tomorrow for a complete re-install, anyway. If they don't solve several problems we've been plagued with, then I'm going to another provider.

I hope Charlie gets his but chewed on tonight, real good. It's inexcusable having good software broken by an update. I've been dealing with this garbage off and on since the 921. Did I mention, our old 921 makes a great boat anchor? Well, it does, as long as you keep rebooting it.

*-- You can tell it's been a while since I've logged on. All the stats below are ancient, so disregard.*


----------



## P Smith

TulsaOK said:


> Where do we find the aforementioned "stream"? Is this something the user can access? I would like to know when my receiver is going to get hit.


Ask JohnH or RandallA about that.


----------



## Lee Bailey

TulsaOK said:


> What does that mean???


The process can not by ruled by your observation.
Should have read:
The process can not be ruled by your observation.

_You cannot change something that you are just watching. _

As far as keeping your 622/722 from going into standby, you can just disable the timer.


----------



## phrelin

Interprises said:


> Our 722 did not have the new version as of the weekend, apparently because it's a broadband connection. I am sure it's ruined now, but we haven't been in the media room the last two days.


Haven't seen complaints on 722s. Mine's fine with the new version.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> You need special equipment to see the stream and it cannot be accessed by your receiver alone (if I understand correctly).. We are definitely wondering a bit here so lets get back on topic.


My apologies, Ron ... sorry I asked, actually.

BOT _[Back On Topic]_: Still no L5.10 on my 622. If it doesn't show in the morning, I'll assume it's been halted ... streams be damned. :sure:


----------



## P Smith

HDG said:


> <snip> I'll assume it's been halted ... streams be damned. :sure:


See posts#6&7 - L5.10 still there, no changes.:nono2:


----------



## liferules

davidpearson said:


> I have a VIP622 and I think I may have found a bug in L5.10 that wasn't there in L4.49.
> 
> I live in the Dallas area and the bug seems to be with the Dallas local HD channels (6383 (ABC), 6384 (CBS), 6385 (NBC), 6386 (FOX)). It doesn't not effect the off-air-antenna. Also channel 6386 (Fox-HD) doesn't seem to have a problem.
> 
> The problem is that there appears to be signal loss when doing live pause and DVR playback but live tv viewing is perfect.
> 
> Also previously recorded shows (from the HD local channels 6383, 6384, 8385) that are archived to external hard drive seem to have the same problem as internal recordings and live pause but the recordings worked fine with L4.49.
> 
> When is say it appears to be signal loss I mean that the picture and sound appear garbled at times. From what I can tell it doesn't have anything to do with tuner issue or a recording issue but seems to be a playback issue.
> 
> Does anyone in Dallas/Fort Worth have this problem or does anyone else have problems with their local HD channels?


I have the exact same problem with the exact same channels. Watching recorded programs is useless now as it is just constant pixelation. I was unable to watch the 2nd game of the NBA playoffs due to this!


----------



## AVJohnnie

phrelin said:


> Haven't seen complaints on 722s. Mine's fine with the new version.


How about this one?



Rduce said:


> I have a 722 since Feb 08 and it has worked flawlessly until this update came along this weekend! I have the jumping and stuttering now also! OTA and on HD channels recorder or watching live!


As for me, I haven't seen the pixelation issues that some are reporting, but the the constant playback skips have rendered my DVR functionality unwatchable and otherwise totally useless. :nono:

Instant DVR to non-DVR conversion in one easy download :eek2: ... L5.10 -- What a concept! :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry

P Smith said:


> See posts#6&7 - L5.10 still there, no changes.:nono2:


My interpertation of this is that either they have halted futher rollout of L5.10 and only people who get new boxes will get it or they are still under evaluation and have not decided if it will be rolled out further.


----------



## P Smith

Ron, but they did mention 100,000 DVRs covering by first phase of the rollout. That's pretty high number of suffering owners!


----------



## Ron Barry

Hard to say actually how many are suffering based on reports here. Remember not everyone is suffering that got L5.10. As to the number... That is anyone's guess and given the nature of the experience I am sure this one is considered high severity. 

If I gave the impression that I consider the issue minimal. I do not. based on what I have read so far, if I had to classify it.. I would classify it as high customer pain with exposure limits unknown and that is the reason I created a thread to try and gather more details from people experiencing it. In my opinion, the first step to solving an issue is to root cause it and fastest way to root causing a problem is classification and the ability to reproduce it.


----------



## P Smith

Would it tell you about non-existence QA workforce up there and continue same trend in a future ?


----------



## Henry

Still running L4.49 this morning. Looks like my 622 has been spared.


----------



## Ron Barry

P Smith said:


> Would it tell you about non-existence QA workforce up there and continue same trend in a future ?


Nope.... And this is wondering off topic. Discussing opinions about Dish Software Engineering practices should be brought up in the general area. Be happy to particpate in that type of discussion but not in the support area.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I know Ron has already noted this, but I just wanted to add a note as well.

This thread is for constructive discussion of experiences and issues related to L5.10 on the ViP622/ViP722. 

The audio/video issues a lot of us are experiencing, myself included, are very frustrating, however we need to keep this thread constructive. Based on what I've heard they are aware of them and working on a fix, hopefully it won't be long.

If you want to vent about Dish Network, please start a thread in the general discussion forum.


----------



## texaswolf

Same issues here since the 5.10.....DVR is pretty useless right now from the sat..ota recordings are still ok...but that limits me to just one recording at a time....so my dual tuner is useless right now...hope they get this fixed...any way to roll back the update ourselves?


----------



## P Smith

Rollback could happen, but only Dish control the process.


----------



## moman19

Ron Barry said:


> My interpretation of this is that either they have halted futher rollout of L5.10 and only people who get new boxes will get it or they are still under evaluation and have not decided if it will be rolled out further.


Let's hope it's the former, rather than the latter. I normally look forward to upgrades, but this one scares me.:eek2:


----------



## liferules

Yeah, I have to say the DVR is not useful at this point. I hope something is done soon. I have not called Dish to discuss this as they want to go through all the diagnostics and I just haven't had time, but may do it later this week if the issue persists...


----------



## vulcan1500

Same issues here with recorded TV.....skipping, garbled picture.. :nono:


----------



## TulsaOK

vulcan1500 said:


> Same issues here with recorded TV.....skipping, garbled picture.. :nono:


Which receiver do you have?


----------



## Interprises

phrelin said:


> Haven't seen complaints on 722s. Mine's fine with the new version.


Thanks. Ironically, when they came to do the _new install_, they replaced my 622 with a 722, since the 622 I had was one of the first ones distributed. My 722 received the new version last night I guess, because it now has L510RJKD. I just tested it on an HD channel... rewinds and plays forward fine. Maybe the issue is related to embedded hardware on the 622?

Just as an update to my earlier post, regarding the _new install_, as the account exec called it. The contractor did an exceptional job. I've continued to have various problems since the original install in '05... all well documented.

They installed a new 2.0 dish, new switch, moved the power _inserter_ closer to switch, reduced the number of _splices_, and all-in-all did exactly what they said they'd do; a new install. The tech was the best we've had (past 12 years), and if they were all like him there wouldn't be a need for "new installs."

I'm very happy with the way Dish handled the problem.


----------



## Sandman

My 722 got 510RJKD this morning and I am not having any problems

Bob


----------



## beetle02

I got the update this morning on my 722 and so far no problems. I recorded a lot of extra shows this morning and they all played back OK.


----------



## DustoMan

Just noticed that my 722 got L510RJKD-N. I can see how to disable the SAT mode reminder, but my USB drive isn't showing up in my DVR events list. Is there something I'm missing? I accessed the USB device in case I kinda needed to kickstart it, but no dice.


----------



## Ron Barry

Do you have Group enabled. If not then you will not see the USB Drive in your DVR listing.


----------



## DustoMan

Ron Barry said:


> Do you have Group enabled. If not then you will not see the USB Drive in your DVR listing.


Ahh... no I don't... I'll try that.


----------



## snappingturtle

Got L510RJKD-N last night. No new playback issues observed yet. Previously recorded and live HD, SD seem fine on my 722.


----------



## DAG

Interestingly, my 622 and 5.10 has no playback issues that I can see.


----------



## ronton3

I have an older 622 only issue is no HDMI, since the update it seems to me I have considerably better picture quality, of course this could be the placebo effect, but if so, it is welcome. Has anyone else observed this. Sony SXRD 50A3000. ron


----------



## SteveinDanville

ericsdad said:


> I'm getting the skip ahead problem on HBO HD with anything I've recorded, paused or reversed. It also jumped ahead a dozen times or so tonight on Spiderman 3 on Starz while watching the recording.


It's driving me crazy...SHO HD also.


----------



## Interprises

beetle02 said:


> I got the update this morning on my 722 and so far no problems. I recorded a lot of extra shows this morning and they all played back OK.


Ironically, we didn't experience a problem with the old *ViP 622* on recorded programs. The video break-up occurred when we would rewind live TV on an HD _Dish delivered_ channel. OTA worked fine when rewinding, and I didn't notice a problem with non-HD channels. We did have an older 622, so I don't know if that matters. *[edit]* Granted, we didn't spend a great deal of time watching between the update and the re-install.

*[edit]* Might be worth noting; we didn't/do not currently use the USB external drive feature on any units.


----------



## ChuckA

My 622 is one of the originals (B series) and it does have both the breakup and jump ahead problems with any delayed or recorded HD.


----------



## TulsaOK

ChuckA said:


> My 622 is one of the originals (B series) and it does have both the breakup and jump ahead problems with any delayed or recorded HD.


Did your 622/B also have the EHD problem?


----------



## ChuckA

I don't use the EHD on that receiver so I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## c4racer

I have the same issue on my 622. Noticed it a few days ago. Playback issues on HD content from CBS and NBC, both thry DISH. Channel 5 and 11 in SF Bay Area. recorded content that I have going back a few months is now completely useless. At least until they fix this bug.

I called DISH just now. The operator said she had never heard of this issue - no idea if that is true or not. She flagged it for engineering and said they would have it taken care of in a few days. I asked for a tracking # to follow up, and she said it wasn't related to the HW or the signal and that no further follow-up would be necessary. Which I take to mean the operators are fully aware of and prepped for this issue and were told to play it off like it isn't wide-spread. If they didn't know about it they would have no idea if it were my box or the sat or what. They know exactly what the issue is. And my guess is the log she took that goes into engineering will execute a roll-back to previous FW revision for my unit. At least that is what I hope will happen.

Now - why can't *E be more forthcoming? I guess they just assume we are all stupid sheep that know nothing about the technology and never access forums on the internet or something. I am in the hi tech industry and a BSEE by background, so I know all about how this stuff works. 

For me the right response would have been:
"sir - we recently rolled out a new FW revision that has a bug in some units where the same issue you are reporting is occuring on CBS and NBC HD channel playback. We will do a FW roll-back on your unit to the previous version, and once this bug is fixed and verified for a full roll-out, we will then send your unit the upgrade".

Oh - got it - NP. Of course, I don't really expect any company selling to dumb consumers to ever be so forthcoming, but damn, it would sure be a refreshing change, no?


----------



## bobr

I sent an email to Dish telling about the problem.
The reply was it was signal loss.
After I replied with a not so plesant reply that it was caused by the recent release of L5.10 I receiverf the following reply.

Dear XXXX XXXXX,

Thank you for your email. Our engineering department is aware of this issue. It has been determined the issue is software related and we are actively working on a resolution. To further assist in a speedy resolution, please reply with the information requested below. This information will go directly to our engineering department. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and appreciate your assistance. 
How long have you had this issue?
Please gather the following information from your receiver: 
1. Press the Menu button on your remote control
• Select System Setup
• Select Installation
• Select System information
2. Please collect the following information:
• Model ID 
• Software Version 
• Receiver CA ID R00
• Smart Card CA ID S00 or S19
Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have further questions you can respond to this e-mail or access our online technical support at the following link: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml 
A Technical Service Representative is available via live chat 24 hours a day, 7 days per week regarding your concerns. Please click the following link to use this option. http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...al/content/tech/techchatadvcustformrf23.shtml 
Thank you,
Heather F.
DISH Network Technical E-care


----------



## DAG

Noted that my software is 511 this AM. Am I the first?


----------



## ChuckA

Yep, I got it too. Hopefully it is to fix the skip ahead and break up problems on play back. I have not tested it yet.


----------



## tnsprin

So moderators, continue with this thread for l511, or start a new one?


----------



## moman19

I see this morning that my 722 now has 5.10 while my 622 is still on 4.49. Both are set to record Conan each nite so I briefly compared and took notes. Both record the local NBC channel via sat.

No surprise, the 622 was fine but the 722 was rough during video transitions (camera changes, commercial breaks, etc.). Now that it appears as if 5.11 (hopefully with a cure) may be in the wild, but one must wonder why oh why would they continue to roll out a release with known bugs????? The 722 had 4.49 yesterday.


----------



## James Long

tnsprin said:


> So moderators, continue with this thread for l511, or start a new one?


See the new threads IF you got L5.11 and have had a chance to work with it.

ViP622/ViP722 - L5.11 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion
Report L5.11 Playback expereriences here


----------



## Ron Barry

My understanding is that it is L510 with a fix for the playback. If you were experiencing the playback issue, please use the report L5.11 playback experiences here thread. Use the general thread to report all other L5.11 issues.


----------



## TulsaOK

moman19 said:


> Now that it appears as if 5.11 (hopefully with a cure) may be in the wild, but one must wonder why oh why would they continue to roll out a release with known bugs?????


That's a good question. Maybe, since the 722's weren't affected, they are rolling out L5.11 as a quick fix to the receivers that had problems and will catch the 722's up later. It would make sense to have all the ViPx22's on the same level of software just for ease of management. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Henry

TulsaOK said:


> That's a good question. Maybe, since the 722's weren't affected, they are rolling out L5.11 as a quick fix to the receivers that had problems and will catch the 722's up later. It would make sense to have all the ViPx22's on the same level of software just for ease of management. We'll see how that goes.


My guess is that L5.10 was halted earlier in the week. My 622 usually gets new software two or three days after release. As of this morning I'm still running L4.49. I'll see if I get L5.11 in the next few days ... that at least would signal to me that a full roll-out is in progress. Not that it makes much difference if they haven't fixed the EHD problems.


----------



## P Smith

HDG said:


> My guess is that L5.10 was halted earlier in the week. My 622 usually gets new software two or three days after release. As of this morning I'm still running L4.49. I'll see if I get L5.11 in the next few days ... that at least would signal to me that a full roll-out is in progress. Not that it makes much difference if they haven't fixed the EHD problems.


Nope, not halted - still spooling for same group. ( Why need to post such misinformation ?! Just ask and you'll be served .)
Your DVR will not get L5.11 now - only after additional tests - soon; so far the version spooling to those DVRs what already took L5.10.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Nope, not halted - still spooling for same group. ( Why need to post such misinformation ?! Just ask and you'll be served .)


That better not be correct. Two software versions targeting the same receivers is not good. The targeting on L5.10 should NOT include those with L5.11 ... which means it is targeting a different group that L5.11 (which is apparently targeting those with L5.10).


> Your DVR will not get L5.11 now - only after additional tests - soon; so far the version spooling to those DVRs what already took L5.10.


But as things go well the targeting of L5.11 will be expanded instead of L5.10's.


----------



## P Smith

Soon. Told yeah.

As to overlapping - ask your contact how they managing this.


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Nope, not halted - still spooling for same group. *( Why need to post such misinformation ?!* Just ask and you'll be served .)
> Your DVR will not get L5.11 now - only after additional tests - soon; so far the version spooling to those DVRs what already took L5.10.


Note my qualifier, P ... _"My *guess* is that L5.10 was halted earlier in the week."_

You really go out of your way to be civil, don't you?


----------



## countyroad265

I got 511 last night, and had a chance to notice that fact and test it this afternoon, using a recording of last night's Letterman. Playback is perfect. Problem solved. I'm sure that the feedback on this thread was helpful to the engineers, as well as all of us.


----------



## TulsaOK

HDG said:


> Note my qualifier, P ... _"My *guess* is that L5.10 was halted earlier in the week."_
> 
> You really go out of your way to be civil, don't you?


That was my guess as well. I still think it's a pretty good guess.


----------



## Ron Barry

countyroad265 said:


> I got 511 last night, and had a chance to notice that fact and test it this afternoon, using a recording of last night's Letterman. Playback is perfect. Problem solved. I'm sure that the feedback on this thread was helpful to the engineers, as well as all of us.


CountryRoad.. be sure to fill out the template for user that had issues with 5.10 and was updated to 5.10. Dish is especially keeping an eye on that thread for feedback. The more feedback there the better appreciated.


----------



## P Smith

TulsaOK said:


> That was my guess as well. I still think it's a pretty good guess.


Well, IMHO we could guess what will happen next, but regarding current spooling SW there are facts, posted already. I wouldn't guess in the case, but just ask. Or you're afraid do so ?


----------



## AVJohnnie

At this point it seems that L5.11 has fixed all of my L5.10 generated issues.

It bothers me a little to see a few posts indicating that there may be a new L5.11 audio dropout problem. I have tested the audio connectivity methods that I have available – Standard R-L, TOS-Link, and RF-Modulated, and have not had any audio dropouts. Unfortunately, my 622 with the L5.11 update has the defective HDMI port issue so I’m unable to test for the dropout problem on that connection. I think it would be nice to learn what audio connection method the posters that are having the dropout problem are using.


----------



## James Long

Gentlemen, let's stay on the topic of this thread ... L5.10.
This isn't a place for playful bantering ... this is a support forum.
If you have facts to present, please present them. No teasing.


----------



## P Smith

Agree.


----------



## TulsaOK

P Smith said:


> Well, IMHO we could guess what will happen next, but regarding current spooling SW there are facts, posted already. I wouldn't guess in the case, but just ask. Or you're afraid do so ?


I'm not particularly interested in posts that claim to have information without the supporting facts to back it up. 
That's just a guess, of course.
Can we stay on topic, please?


----------



## P Smith

Sure, that's what I'm doing - try to correct some wild guesses. 
As to the facts - there are posts from RandallA and real stream - look into by yourself and you'll have 100% proof of your info.


----------



## Ron Barry

That might be what is coming in the streams.. But bottom line is for each receiver ID they only get one version of the software. For the current users that have L5.10 they should be getting L5.11. For the users on L4.49.. they should still be on L4.49 until Dish is happy with L5.11 and then my assumption is they will start to roll out L5.11 to a wider audience so they can get the fixes and feature enhancements. 

Oh and the disable pop up feature, given the feedback after this feature was released my guess would be this feature was added to to feedback provided in the DBS community. I think people will also find the USB in the DVR list useful also.


----------



## TulsaOK

P Smith said:


> Sure, that's what I'm doing - try to correct some wild guesses.
> As to the facts - there are posts from RandallA and real stream - look into by yourself and you'll have 100% proof of your info.


:lol:


----------



## Henry

James Long said:


> Gentlemen, let's stay on the topic of this thread ... L5.10.
> This isn't a place for playful bantering ... this is a support forum.
> If you have facts to present, please present them. No teasing.


Thanks for the warning, James, but point of order...

*ON TOPIC:*

At last, Ron in his most recent post above, has provided me with the most plausible explanation regarding L5.10 versus L5.11 as far as us L4.49 holdouts are concerned. I wanted to know.That's the reason I posted here - not to banter in jest or tease anyone.

*OFF TOPIC:*

But someone got his nickers in a wad and had to interject in a way that upset some of us. I trust that in addition to the public scolding of all of us, you sent the real offender a PM in kind?

*BACK ON TOPIC:*

Is anyone else still running L4.49 and waiting for 5.10 or 5.11?


----------



## fmcomputer

Still waiting for 5.XX


----------



## Ron Barry

HDG.. I am sure there are a lot of people still on L4.49. L5.10 never got past the first rollout from what I have read and I doubt the first roll out of L5.10 was to all 622/722 users. L5.11 only went to L5.10 users is my understanding. My guess (Yes it is a guess) is that L4.49 users will eventually get L5.11 if L5.11 proves worthy. If not well, it is anybodies guess what would be the next step.

As for the offtopic stuff.... Please stay on topic and if moderation and PMs are required we will make them. 

So I am clear here.. my posts are educated guesses based on past release experience and not watching streams. If you want to decipher the streams and theire meaning by all means search it out.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> HDG.. I am sure there are a lot of people still on L4.49. L5.10 never got past the first rollout from what I have read and I doubt the first roll out of L5.10 was to all 622/722 users. L5.11 only went to L5.10 users is my understanding. My guess (Yes it is a guess) is that L4.49 users will eventually get L5.11 if L5.11 proves worthy. If not well, it is anybodies guess what would be the next step.
> 
> As for the offtopic stuff.... Please stay on topic and if moderation and PMs are required we will make them.
> 
> So I am clear here.. my posts are educated guesses based on past release experience and not watching streams. If you want to decipher the streams and theire meaning by all means search it out.


Thanks, Ron. Appreciate your guesses and comments ... all of them.


----------



## mudixon

Perhaps this is coincidence, but Before June, our ViP622 had been working perfectly...and we've had the same one since they came out.

Since June hit, the box seems to restart itself frequently. Sometimes, it gets into a loop and restarts itself over and over. A plug-pull restart sometimes gets it back in order but soon it starts up again.

Dish sent me a replacement 622 and for a few days, it worked okay...then it has started this mess again. Do you guys think this is the L510 update causing trouble or could something else trigger all these auto restarts, crashes, and looped boot-ups?

I have a 3rd replacement 622 coming next week, and Dish is sending a tech a few days afterwards to check on things. Problem is, the replacement unit always seems to behave for a few days after getting it. Argh.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hard to say mudixon, People in the past have gotten more than one bad refurbished 622 when doing a box swap so it is possible. Are you still on L5.10 or do you have L5.11? It could be L5.11/L5.10 related given the timing but without more details hard to say. 

With multiple box swaps and the problem still occurring it usually points to either an external influence... Also, issues people are reporting with L5.11 don't seem to be the same as what you are describing. 

Can you give some more details and thanks for your first post.. Gotta ask... why did it take you 4 years to post after joining?


----------



## kstuart

mudixon said:


> Since June hit, the box seems to restart itself frequently.


Some reboot problems are due to overheating. So reboot problems starting in June could be due to that.

When I added a USB-powered Thermaltake fan (about $8 or so from Amazon) to the left side exhaust vents, all my 622 reboot and stability problems went away.

There are certainly reboot problems that are not heat related, but it is well worth checking out.

PS Satellite receivers should not be in a closed, unventilated cabinet (" Entertainment Center ").


----------



## mudixon

Ron Barry said:


> Can you give some more details and thanks for your first post.. Gotta ask... why did it take you 4 years to post after joining?


Hi Ron,

Well...I have no excuse, except for the fact that I lost my browser bookmarks for a time, forgot my password, and basically didn't have any "issues" with Dish until recently. I'll try to check in more regularly.

I don't think the issue is heat-related. The 622 is in an open-air cabinet (air flows from back and front, no doors) and no other electronics are near it...other than the HDTV on the top shelf, which is at least 14" above. I like the USB fan idea, KStuart.

I finally got the unit to fully boot up for a few minutes so I could check the version #. It's L4.49.


----------

